# Grundsätzliche Fragen zu Homeserver



## K1ngL0u13 (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher nur Erfahrungen mit V-Servern sammeln können.

Nun ist bei uns intern die Idee aufgekommen einfach selbst einen Server zu bauen und den in einem Rechenzentrum via Housing laufen zu lassen.


Nun stelle ich mir aber folgende Frage: Was tun wenn es doch mal das OS zerlegt? Bei einem V-Server ist das kein Problem, einfach ins Interface, ein OS auswählen und installieren, fertig. Dort ist es aber eben nur eine Virtuelle Maschine. Wie könnte man dies bei einem Server der im Rechenzentrum steht realisieren? Sollte man hier auch darüber nachdenken den Server nur virtuell laufen zu lassen? Verschenke ich hierbei nicht massig Leistung? 

Als OS soll definitiv Linux Ubuntu zum Einsatz kommen.

Bin mal auf eure Ideen dazu gespannt.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

K1ngL0u1


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2020)

Normale Server haben IPMI, iLO, etc...  da brauchst du dann kein funktionierendes Betriebssystem.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (12. Juli 2020)

Diese Möglichkeit fällt bei Housing aber wohl vermutlich weg?
 Bisher erscheint mir Virtualisierung die beste Lösung. So müsste das Hostsystem immer erreichbar sein und ich muss nicht gleich losfahren wenn ich doch mal Mist baue.


----------



## shorty1990 (12. Juli 2020)

Wenn du natürlich einen Server "zusammenbastelst" mit Consumer Hardware wird dort kein Management Module integriert sein. Je nach dem wieviel Geld ihr ausgeben wollt würde ich mal nach Refurbished Servern Schauen.
Zb. auf servershop24.de oder ähnlichen Seiten.


----------



## shorty1990 (12. Juli 2020)

Das Management Module bekommt dann eine Extra IP Adresse und ist auch erreichbar wenn du mist baust


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (12. Juli 2020)

Ein richtiges Rack ist vorerst eigentlich ausgeschlossen für uns da zu teuer, würden für einen Tower nur 19,90€ im Monat bezahlt (zzgl. Strom natürlich). 
Das ganze soll eigentlich vorerst Low Budget bleiben und neben einem TeamSpeak nur ein paar kleinere Gameserver beherbergen (eventuell noch eine Cloud).

Um mal über Hardware zu reden:

Absolut Low-Budget wäre meinen alten i7 inklusive eines Netzteils das ich übrig habe in ein Case zu setzen, fertig. 
Immer noch Low-Budget hätte ich hier noch einen einzelnen Ryzen 3 1200 über, jedoch ohne Mainboard. Wäre auf lange Sicht wohl vernünftiger als der i7 da leicht mehr Leistung trotz geringerer Leistungsaufnahme.
Dank Ebay bin ich dann auch auf Intel Xeon X5650 CPUs gestoßen die günstig zu haben sind mit 6 Kernen, das wäre eventuell noch eine Überlegung zusammen mit einem Server-Mainboard, jedoch wäre hier der Stromverbrauch wohl auch sehr hoch.

Habe mir jetzt schon mal ein Stromkosten Messgerät bestellt damit ich ungefähr abschätzen kann was das ganze System an Strom monatlich kosten wird. 

Um das mal kurz anzumerken: Zuverlässigkeit und Leistung stehen eher im Hintergrund, es geht bei dem Projekt mehr darum Erfahrung zu sammeln und Spaß daran zu haben so etwas zu bauen, einzurichten und zu betreiben.  
Refurbished Server mögen eine gute Möglichkeit sein günstig an einen Server zu kommen, das wäre für unser Vorhaben allerdings immer noch absoluter Overkill.  

Verstehe ich das richtig dass ich bei einem Serverboard meist einen IPMI-Port dabei hätte und hierfür eine zweite IP (mit dementsprechend zweitem Anschluss) bräuchte?


----------



## keinnick (12. Juli 2020)

Was ist das für ein Hoster, der sich "Wald und Wiesen-Hardware" aus unbekannter Quelle in sein RZ stellt, ohne einen saftigen Aufschlag für die Versicherung zu verlangen?  



K1ngL0u13 schrieb:


> So müsste das Hostsystem immer erreichbar sein und ich muss nicht gleich losfahren wenn ich doch mal Mist baue.


Das sofortige Losfahren könntest Du Dir eh sparen. Auch bei eigener Hardware. Kein Mensch lässt Dich ins RZ und an das Rack, nur weil da Dein Server drin steht. Da kannst Du dann einen Termin machen und evtl. haben die nächste Woche Dienstag Zeit. 

Aber ganz im Ernst: Warum möchtest Du unbedingt eigene Hardware? Für Deine Zwecke reicht locker eine VM. Die ist günstiger und Du brauchst Dir über Sache wie IPMI etc. keine Sorgen machen. 

Falls Du unbedingt "echte" Hardware in einem Rechenzentrum willst, dann sieh Dich vielleicht mal bei der Hetzner-Serverbörse um: Serverboerse Root Server guenstig ersteigern - Hetzner Online GmbH


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (12. Juli 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Hoster, der sich "Wald und Wiesen-Hardware" aus unbekannter Quelle in sein RZ stellt, ohne einen saftigen Aufschlag für die Versicherung zu verlangen?




Das habe ich mich tatsächlich auch gefragt, hab allerdings viele gefunden die das anbieten. Aber die Frage "und was wenn genau mein Server abbrennt?" hab ich mir auch recht schnell gestellt. 



> Aber ganz im Ernst: Warum möchtest Du unbedingt eigene Hardware?



Mir gehts in erster Linie eigentlich einfach nur darum Erfahrung zu sammeln da bei mir in der Ausbildung absolut nicht auf Dinge wie Linux oder Server eingegangen wurde und mir hier komplett das Wissen fehlt, ich das Wissen aber eigentlich gerne hätte weil ich die ganze Materie auch super interessant finde. Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen "dann lies Bücher", man könnte es aber auch einfach selbst ausprobieren was alles nötig ist und welches Wissen man benötigt bis der eigene Server am Netz hängt und läuft.



> Falls Du unbedingt "echte" Hardware in einem Rechenzentrum willst, dann sieh Dich vielleicht mal bei der Hetzner-Serverbörse um: Serverboerse Root Server guenstig ersteigern - Hetzner Online GmbH



Hier gehts leider nicht um den Sinn dahinter, sonst wäre das Angebot mMn unschlagbar. Genau die Hardware die rechts neben mir steht wäre bei Hetzner für 27€ verfügbar.

Ich möchte übrigens auch nicht ausschließen dass das ganze nie umgesetzt wird. Gerade mit so Angeboten wie das von Hetzner macht es relativ Sinn eigene Hardware wegzuschicken.


----------



## Research (12. Juli 2020)

Warum überhaupt außer Haus?
DnyDNS, fertig.

USV dazu, fertig.
Beim AMD kannst du, je nach MoBo auch ECC RAM reinhauen.


----------



## fotoman (12. Juli 2020)

K1ngL0u13 schrieb:


> Mir gehts in erster Linie eigentlich einfach nur darum Erfahrung zu sammeln da bei mir in der Ausbildung absolut nicht auf Dinge wie Linux oder Server eingegangen wurde und mir hier komplett das Wissen fehlt, ich das Wissen aber eigentlich gerne hätte weil ich die ganze Materie auch super interessant finde.


Dann stell Dir die Kiste in die Wohnung (Keller, Arbeitszimmer, Garderobe, Besenkammer) und spiele dort damit rum. Mit einem brauchbaren Internetanschluss bekommst Du auch heute noch eine IP4-Adresse, im Zweifel wird es mit IP6 halt etwas aufwändiger.

Sollte ich mal irgendwann nicht mehr meinen 9 Jahre alten PC (oder den 13 Jahre alten als Backup) als Heimserver nutzen, dann wird ein Serverboard mit ILO (o.Ä.) und ECC-Ram gekauft. Das Rumschleppen des PCs, wenn er mal nicht korrekt bootet, ist lästig. In dem 13 Jahre alten PC ist mir kurz nach (erneuter) inbetriebnahme ein Ram-Riegel kaputt gegangen, Viel Spaß, sowas im RZ zu analysieren.

Oder schon nur (wenn nicht gut genug vorher getestet) zu ermitteln, warum beim Setup zu Hause immer alles lief, er im RZ dann nach >2h Laufzeit aber nur noch per SSH (aber nicht mehr per GUI, falls sowas bei Dir geplant wäre) zu erreichen ist.

Vermutlich wirst Du im RZ überhaupt keinen Zugang bekommen. Im  Fehlerfall werden die Dir (gegen Aufpreis) den Desktop ausbauen und  übergeben. Oder mietest Du dort Platz für PC+Monitor+ Tastatur/Maus?


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (12. Juli 2020)

> Sollte ich mal irgendwann nicht mehr meinen 9 Jahre alten PC (oder den 13 Jahre alten als Backup) als Heimserver nutzen, dann wird ein Serverboard mit ILO (o.Ä.) und ECC-Ram gekauft. Das Rumschleppen des PCs, wenn er mal nicht korrekt bootet, ist lästig. In dem 13 Jahre alten PC ist mir kurz nach (erneuter) inbetriebnahme ein Ram-Riegel kaputt gegangen, Viel Spaß, sowas im RZ zu analysieren.
> 
> Oder schon nur (wenn nicht gut genug vorher getestet) zu ermitteln, warum beim Setup zu Hause immer alles lief, er im RZ dann nach >2h Laufzeit aber nur noch per SSH (aber nicht mehr per GUI, falls sowas bei Dir geplant wäre) zu erreichen ist.
> 
> Vermutlich wirst Du im RZ überhaupt keinen Zugang bekommen. Im Fehlerfall werden die Dir (gegen Aufpreis) den Desktop ausbauen und übergeben. Oder mietest Du dort Platz für PC+Monitor+ Tastatur/Maus?



Ist ja gut, ihr habt mich endgültig überzeugt davon von Housing abzusehen und richtung Homeserver zu tendieren. 

Hab ich über DynDNS denn mittlerweile uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf meinen Server? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es da Einschränkungen gab bezüglich erreichbarer Ports und UDP Verbindungen (oder verwechsel ich da gerade was?).


----------



## fotoman (12. Juli 2020)

K1ngL0u13 schrieb:


> Ist ja gut, ihr habt mich endgültig überzeugt davon von Housing abzusehen und richtung Homeserver zu tendieren.


Du kannst das ja gerne machen, obwohl die Angebote vermutlich für Server im (Mini)Towergehäuse gedacht sind.

 Da es Dir aber auch um das Geld geht, würde ich mir die Kosten dort vorher extrem gut durchlesen und sowas auch nur in der eigenen Stadt machen. Sind in den Kosten z.B. kostenlose reboots drin, falls Du aus Versehen Dein Linux mal runter fährst anstatt einen Reboot zu machen (oder wenn die Kiste beim Reboot nicht mehr startet?



K1ngL0u13 schrieb:


> Hab ich über DynDNS denn mittlerweile uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf meinen Server? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es da Einschränkungen gab bezüglich erreichbarer Ports und UDP Verbindungen (oder verwechsel ich da gerade was?).


Das hängt von Deinem Heimrouter ab. DynDns dient nur zum Namensauflösung und leitet die Anfragen an einen öffentlichen Netzwerknamen an die beim DynDns Anbieter aktuell hinterlegte IP-Adresse weiter.

Das ist die IP Deines Internetanschlusses, in der Regel ist das bei Privatanschlüssen eine dynamische. Sonst kann man sich den DynDns Anbieter auch schenken und die feste IP direkt mit dem Namen verbinden lassen.

Was Dein Router zu Hause dann macht, ist Sache deiner Konfiguration. Bei der FritzBox kann man auswählen, welches Protokoll an welchem Port wohin intern weiter geleitet wird. Bei IP4 ist das je Port ein lokales Gerät. Bei IP6 mag das anders laufen, das habe ich noch nie versucht.

Und ja, da gibt es in Abhängigkeit des eigenen Routers Probleme. Z.B. läuft auf der FB ein Webserver und kann u.U. Anfragen an Port 80 oder 443 nicht ohne Configänderung der FB an einen anderen internen Server weiter leiten. Das wird zum Problem, wenn man einen Let's Encrypt Client auf seinem Server laufen lassen will, um die Zertifikatserneuerung zu aktualisieren, Dieser setzt zwingend einen per Port 80/443 erreichbaren Webserver voraus.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (12. Juli 2020)

Einen Homeserver einzurichten ist relativ einfach. Aktuell besteht mein Homeserver auch nur aus einem Raspberry Pi 4B, aber für meine Zwecke reicht der.

In deinem Router kannst du per DynDNS eine Weiterleitung zu deinem Server einrichten. Ich nutze da NOIP.com. Dann musst du eigentlich nur noch die Portfreigaben einstellen. Das kann je nach Use-Case unterschiedlich sein. Port 22 (SSH) würde ich auf jeden Fall durchschleifen, falls du einen Webserver laufen hast auch Port 80 und 443. Gleiches für TS und diverse Game-Server. 

Schutz vor Shutdown und OS zerlegen hast du natürlich nicht, du bist voll verantwortlich für alles. Kann aber auch von Vorteil sein, weil man eben auch mal alles ausprobieren kann. Und wenn man was passiert, dann hat man die Hardware vor Ort und kann selbst mal was machen.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (13. Juli 2020)

Nein ihr habt schon recht, ein Homeserver ist eindeutig vernünftiger als "Spielwiese".

Hier möchte ich jedoch auf eine lüfterlose und stromsparende Lösung setzen. Da für TeamSpeak leider kein ARM-Server vorhanden ist muss es eine X86 CPU sein. Bin jetzt auf folgende Komponenten gestoßen: 

Als Mainboard/CPU Combo das ASRock J4105B-ITX
Als Gehäuse das Chieftec IX-03B
Als Arbeitsspeicher 2x Crucial 2400er
Und zu guter letzt ein Pico-Netzteil mit 80W 

Hat jemand Einwände?  



> Einen Homeserver einzurichten ist relativ einfach. Aktuell besteht mein Homeserver auch nur aus einem Raspberry Pi 4B, aber für meine Zwecke reicht der.
> 
> In deinem Router kannst du per DynDNS eine Weiterleitung zu deinem Server einrichten. Ich nutze da NOIP.com. Dann musst du eigentlich nur noch die Portfreigaben einstellen. Das kann je nach Use-Case unterschiedlich sein. Port 22 (SSH) würde ich auf jeden Fall durchschleifen, falls du einen Webserver laufen hast auch Port 80 und 443. Gleiches für TS und diverse Game-Server.



Ganz so einfach leider nicht, ist eine DS Lite-Leitung.  Also gerade TeamSpeak wird definitiv über IPV6 laufen müssen und Gameserver wird es wohl erstmal so schnell nicht mehr geben, eventuell hab ich ja Glück und mein Anbieter stellt mich um, Berichte im Internet lassen das allerdings nicht erwarten...


----------



## airXgamer (13. Juli 2020)

YouTube
Das Verfahren kennst du?


----------



## fotoman (13. Juli 2020)

K1ngL0u13 schrieb:


> Als Mainboard/CPU Combo das ASRock J4105B-ITX
> Als Gehäuse das Chieftec IX-03B
> Als Arbeitsspeicher 2x Crucial 2400er
> Und zu guter letzt ein Pico-Netzteil mit 80W
> ...


So lange Dir 1*SSD + 1*HDD genügen, passt das.


----------



## Research (13. Juli 2020)

Das Ding kann max 8GByte, sicher?


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (13. Juli 2020)

> Das Verfahren kennst du?



 Löst das denn im Gegensatz zu Portmappern auch das UDP-Problem? (Hab das Video noch nicht gesehen, das kann ich leider erst heute Abend machen)



> So lange Dir 1*SSD + 1*HDD genügen, passt das.



Das sollte reichen, ich hab eigentlich keine großen Dateien oder Datenmengen die ich verschieben müsste bzw. als Backup speichern müsste.



> Das Ding kann max 8GByte, sicher?



Laut Intel ja, habe allerdings auch gelesen, dass es wohl einen User gibt der die CPU mit 32 GB am Laufen hat. Die 8 sollten aber fürs erste reichen.


----------



## fotoman (13. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Das Ding kann max 8GByte, sicher?


Intel will dafür nicht mehr freigeben. Die non-B Variante mit ein paar anderen Anschlüssen auf dem Board läuft auch mit 2*16 GB
Asrock J4105-ITX 16GB and 32GB memory configuration tests &#8211; Developer Monkey
Demnach dürften dies weder BIOS noch die CPU unterbinden.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (13. Juli 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Intel will dafür nicht mehr freigeben. Die non-B Variante mit ein paar anderen Anschlüssen auf dem Board läuft auch mit 2*16 GB
> Asrock J4105-ITX 16GB and 32GB memory configuration tests &#8211; Developer Monkey
> Demnach dürften dies weder BIOS noch die CPU unterbinden.



Wenn das Board ankommt kann ich ja spaßeshalber mal 8 GB aus meinem Laptop einsetzen und schauen ob das ganze mit 12GB Ram läuft oder nicht.


----------

